# Cast net question



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

What's the difference between a bag net and a regular cast net? I was told a bag net is better, can someone tell me why?


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Someone correct me if im wrong but a bag net is for wading..A mullet net has bigger mesh so it will sink faster..A bait net wont sink as fast and the brail is smaller..


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

a bag net has extra mesh hanging over there the weights are. if you throw it over a fish and they try to swim out before it hits the bottom they generally get trapped in the bag.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

A bag net or "Spanish net" has a small "purse" around the perimeter. They are generally used in shallow water, mostly for mullet.

A braille net has a number of lines or brailes that slide through through the top horn of the net to the lead line. They can be used in shallow water and deep water because when you pull on the line the lead line is drawn in creating a purse at whatever depth the retrieve is made...

Dang, now I'm confused....


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

i don't agree of a bag net being better its just pretty much for wading but they still have the same mesh.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

I have had both a bag net and a regular net..I currently have a 12ft mullet net..If you are going to throw off a dock, bridge or boat I would go with this or a bait net..


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

a regular mullet net is the one that gathers in a bunch so it picks up most every fish before you pull it in the boat. a brail net doesnt gather the same way. if you are wading in the water a brail net is better. it is hard to unload a brail net on a boat by yourself but a bag just dumps out and you shake the fish out. if you are wading it is easier to unload a brail net because you can pick the fish out into a sack or whatever you are putting them in. im having a hard time putting into words what i am trying to explain. sorry but a bag is better for a boat. brail is better for wading. brail only gathers at the bottom. bag comes up in a tight bunch. both nets are good i have used both on and off a boat. whatever is cheaper. you will learn a system of your own. again sorry for the confusion.


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

So with a bag net I don't have to let it sink to the bottom before closing it? I was told that the extra mesh won't let the fish escape when closing it while the braille net you have to let it sink down to the bottom because of the way it closes. Is this somewhat correct? I appreciate the help.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

gcrbama... I think you have the type of nets reversed. A brail net has the strings that tie to the rope, go through the horn and tie in on the lead line every 12-15 inches or something like that. On a bag net, the lead line is tied back up on the net creating a bag or sack that catches everything. To dump a brail net you must grab the horn and let the lead line strech out thus dumping out the catch. On a bag net, you reach in and grab your catch or I guess you could pull the bag apart and dump it out. Bag nets are great for wading because if you dont catch anything then you just reload and go. If you have a fish then you reach into the bag and grab the fish and put it in your carry sack. If you are wading with a brail net then as stated you have to grab the horn and strech it out in order to empty it and reload from there. I have about 8 nets and there are different times when I need one and it never fails that it is at the house.


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok so using a bag net to catch ly would be a lot of trouble then if I had to reach in and pick out every single little fish. I have a 12 ft Brail net and the only trouble I have with it is if I am throwing in deep water the mullet are swimming under the net when trying to close it. Would a bag net help in this situation?


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I always let my nets sink to the bottom. Then I pull them in slowly and I bump the line on the bottom which slowly bumps the lead on the bottom and hopefully scares the fish, shrimp etc away from the lead line and helps to catch them, at least thats what I was always told. I hav seen people throw nets at schools of bait on the surface and then start to pull in the net before it hit the bottom and it does work. But I think that you would have to use a brail net for this because when you started pulling it in the brail lines would pull the lead line up and it would close the net and capture the bait. It does work better on the bottom because they cant escape as easily. I have had mullet rin at the lead line and force their nose under the lead line and escape and thats why I try to pull it in real slow and bump the lead. You select a net based on what type of fish or bait you are targeting (mesh size) and where you will be throwing it and in off a peir, bulk head, boat , wading etc...


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

no, a bag net needs to hit the bottom to be MOST effective. Im not saying that you cant catch a few without it hitting the bottom. Butmullet nets sink fast and most of them have 30 foot ropes so you would have to be real fast to keep it off the bottom or very deep i guess. That 12 foot brail net should do fine if it hits the bottom because it has a 24 foot spread and thats big. All of mine are 10 and under.


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

that brail net is going to sink in a heart beatso you dont need to worry aboat that, i have one and its what you want on a dock.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

what size mesh does your 12 footer have. If it has like 3/8 or 5/8 mesh then it might not be sinking fast enough for the mullet. But like I said, heck it has a 24 foot spread and if you center your catch then they would have to swim pretty dang fast.


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

I catch more mullet with my 10 ft. bait net than i do with my mullet net.


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok thanks I have a better understanding. Pretty much the nets just close differently. All the fisherman I was fishing with kept telling me all day that I needed to get a bag net. So I figured I'd come here and ask and get different opinons and better explanations of the two types of nets.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

THis is a bag net notice the top of the net it tied directly to the wrist rope and notice the extra net around the lead line.










This is a braille net. The circular thing in the picture above is called the horn and it slides up and down the lead guide lines and creates a bag when is pulled closed the the top of the net collapesing on itself.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Good job amberj, I wish i could post pictures like that it sure beats trying to figure out what I am trying to say and type it.


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures. I am kind of confused. So when you pull the bag net does it crunch up like a brail net? I guess I would really have to see it in person to fully understand it. I'm going to run to bass pro shop tomorrow. The guy there told me they have some bag nets called old salty or something like that. Are they decent nets?


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

no a bag net stays whole the entire time.... a bag net falls down the braille lines and collapes on itself.


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

That's very interesting. Now I'm sitting here really wanting to see how the bag net closes. Thanks for everyones help


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I think Hot Spots has some bag nets hanging up in there just ask one of the guys to show you the difference... Chris Phillips, John B, and a few others work there. Messaged one of them.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Don't buy your net at bass pro. Go to any tackle shop and they will have nets made by local people. You will pay more but you will get a far better net. Dsar592's posts are right on the money.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I agree go to a local shop and they usually have nets hanging there that you can look at and most will let you go outside and throw them. At least at brunsons in foley al and fishermans discount in fairhope al they will.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

A brail net has a horn(ring) at the top. When the horn is allowed to slide down to the lead line(leads) it forms a bag. Pulling the horn back to the swivel collapses the bag and you shake the fish out. It is used mainly for deep water and is generally made heavier(weight to webbing ratio).



A bag net has the lead line pulled back under and secured by short lines called tucks forming a continuous bag around the perimeter. You have to pick the fish out by hand. It is called a Spanish Net for some reason. Generally used for wading on the flats for mullet. It also has a lesser weight to webbing ratio because it is usually carried while waiting for fish to show up and is generally used to shallow(er) water.It allows you to pick the fish out to put them into your bag



I made and sold these nets for some 60 years.



I still have some old nylon nets(the predecessor for monofilament. They required to dip in some exotic substance to make them stiff.



Monofilament changed all of this. It doesn't require dipping but some people still do. Others use fabric softener which softens by removing fish goo which makes it stiff.



I could go on and on. If you want a straight answer go to the source. JMHO C2


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

i've only used braille nets and i love em....i've never tried bag nets tho, so i don't have a good comparison. maybe i'll get a 10-12 foot bag net to compare?


----------

